# Word of the Day: Luddite



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

A person opposed to new technology or ways of working. Derived from a movement in England in 1811 when workers destroyed factory machinery because they believed was threatening their jobs. I consider myself a Luddite - I have a CRT TV, VCR, land line phone and no credit cards.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

I can tell you, Deb, I am a luddite through and through!


----------



## Devi (Aug 24, 2020)

Hmm. I see this at The Free Dictionary (Luddite):

*1. * Any  of  a  group  of  British  workers  who  between  1811  and  1816  rioted  and  destroyed  laborsaving  textile  machinery  in  the  belief  that  such  machinery  would  diminish  employment.
*2. * One  who  opposes  technical  or  technological  change.

So, if you have a computer, an internet connection, and are posting online ...


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

It's an old computer, barely functional.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

Sorry, Deb. You don't qualify. Phone and internet? No more fridge. Get an ice box. Throw out your kitchen stove and start cooking over an open fire or at least get a wood-burning stove. You get to chop wood! Same thing with your heat. Disconnect your electricity and get kerosene lamps. Sell your car and get a horse and buggy. And no more indoor plumbing!

Nope. You don't qualify. But since you're already almost here, you might as well join the 21st century.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 24, 2020)

Hubby is a bit of a luddite in that he doesn't want a cell phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

If it wasn't for my technically minded O/H who keeps me up to date with everything .. I'd be in danger of being a Luddite


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2020)

I haven't mastered or completely embraced the computer, my smartphone, the TV remote, etc., so my husband playfully calls me a Luddite sometimes.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

I think technology is moving too fast - doesn't give people a chance to get used to something before new things are introduced. Most people, especially younger ones, are technology addicted.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 24, 2020)

Devi said:


> Hmm. I see this at The Free Dictionary (Luddite):
> 
> *1. * Any  of  a  group  of  British  workers  who  between  1811  and  1816  rioted  and  destroyed  laborsaving  textile  machinery  in  the  belief  that  such  machinery  would  diminish  employment.
> *2. One  who  opposes  technical  or  technological  change.*
> ...


I absolutely oppose technical and/or technological change.


----------



## win231 (Aug 24, 2020)

Your VCR is still working?
I still have a VCR.  I use it as a raised platform for my DVD player to sit on.


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2020)

I have 4 VCRs and none work perfectly. The one I'm using now plays okay, but the sound is garbled when I use it to record. My aunt gave me her old one and tapes get stuck in it - ruined a few I had. On one other, it doesn't record video well, the picture rolls vertically. Nobody even fixes these anymore.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 24, 2020)

Why would anybody fix them when tapes aren't even sold anymore? Heck, even CDs are getting scarce. We also don't have blacksmiths in every town. Or ice houses. Time to get with the program, kids. Save your energy (and disdain) for something that will actually make a difference. I joke and say life was simpler and easier when we had monks in the basement with quill pens, but it wasn't. It started getting easier and simpler with the Guttenberg press, electricity, the automobile. Time does march on. Just living doesn't have to be hard; it can be downright fun if you'll simply join the parade.


----------

